# καλολογικά στοιχεία, σχήματα λόγου = stylistic features, figures of speech, rhetorical devices



## nickel (Mar 2, 2011)

Σκέφτομαι να μαζέψουμε σε ένα νήμα τα διάφορα σχήματα του λόγου, ελληνικά και αγγλικά, με ορισμό και παραδείγματα. Αλλά είναι πολλά για να τα κάνω μόνος μου. Οπότε παραθέτω πηγές και κάνω το πρώτο και ζητάω τη βοήθειά σας για να τα κάνουμε όλα κάποια στιγμή.

Καλολογικά στοιχεία 
Livepedia: Σχήματα λόγου
http://lyk-n-moudan.chal.sch.gr/Downloads/Yliko/sximata_logou.doc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figures_of_speech


*Σχήμα ανακολουθίας* (ή *το ανακόλουθο σχήμα*):
Κατά το σχήμα αυτό, σε κάπως εκτενή περίοδο, ή και σε μια πρόταση, τα επόμενα δεν βρίσκονται από συντακτική άποψη ακόλουθα (=σε κανονική συνέχεια) με τα προηγούμενα π.χ. 
_Η κυρά-Ρήνη του Κριτού, του Δούκα η θυγατέρα, χρόνους της γράφουν τα προικιά_ (αντί: _Της κυρα-Ρήνης … της γράφουν_). 
*Anacoluthon:*
a rhetorical device that can be loosely defined as a change of syntax within a sentence.
_"Rather proclaim it, Westmoreland, through my host, / That he which hath no stomach to this fight, / Let him depart."_ (Shakespeare, _Henry V_ IV iii 346-6)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2015)

*Σχήμα έν διά δυοίν:*
Κατά το σχήμα αυτό, μια έννοια εκφράζεται με δύο λέξεις συνδεόμενες μεταξύ τους με τον σύνδεσμο *και*, ενώ σύμφωνα με το νόημα η μια απ’ αυτές έπρεπε να αποτελεί προσδιορισμό της άλλης (επιθετικό ή κατά γενική ή κατά παράθεση ή επεξήγηση). Έτσι ενώ πρόκειται για ένα πρόσωπο ή πράγμα, παρέχεται εκ πρώτης όψεως η εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για δύο, και η σχετική έννοια όπως παρουσιάζεται με δυο μορφές, παριστάνεται ζωηρότερα και καθαρότερα π.χ. _Πέρασε ράχες *και* βουνά (=ράχες *βουνών*_).

*Hendiadys:* (/hɛnˈdaɪ.ədɨs/; a Latinized form of the Greek phrase ἓν διὰ δυοῖν, hèn dià duoîn, "one through two") is a figure of speech used for emphasis — "The substitution of a conjunction for a subordination". The basic idea is to use two words linked by the conjunction "and" instead of the one modifying the other.

English names for hendiadys include *two for one* and *figure of twinnes*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2015)

Ωραία νεκρανάσταση των σχημάτων.



drsiebenmal said:


> and *figure of twinnes*



Αυτό το δεύτερο είναι αρχαϊκή ορθογραφία (π.χ.) και καλύτερα να μην αναστηθεί.

Άλλο ένα παράδειγμα:

_Τρεις λυγερές τονε κερνούν και τρεις καλές κοπέλες._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Σχήμα έν διά δυοίν:*


Ως σχήμα *Ένα με δύο* το λημματογραφεί ο Γερ. Μαρκαντωνάτος, και δίνει άλλα δύο ωραία παραδείγματα από δημοτικά τραγούδια:

_αστροπελέκι και φωτιά να πέσει στις αυλές σου (=αστροπελέκι πύρινο)_ και
_γυναίκες, πού 'ν' οι άντρες σας κι οι καπιταναραίοι (=οι άντρες σας οι καπιταναραίοι)_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2015)

Παρμένα κι αυτά (όπως και το δικό μου) από την _Νεοελληνική καλολογία_ του Κ. Ι. Παπανικολάου (Εστία).


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2015)

Κάποτε, σε ένα μάθημά μου, είχα διαμορφώσει και χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό: https://mcl.as.uky.edu/glossary-rhetorical-terms


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2015)

Είχες και την αντίστοιχη ελληνική ορολογία, Άζι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Τι σχήμα του λόγου είναι το παρακάτω που μου είπε ένας φίλος να λέω;

*«Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ, ως Ταύρος που είμαι, δεν πιστεύω στα ζώδια».*


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 19, 2015)

Μα όλα είναι ελληνικές λέξεις, δόκτορα! Εκτός αν εννοείς τους ορισμούς τους. Οπότε ναι, ίσως κάπου την έχω, αλλά πάει καιρός που τα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει αυτά. Περίπου το 2005-7, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2015)

Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα, ορισμούς, παραδείγματα κλπ. για να επεκτείνουμε και σε άλλα σχήματα την παρουσίαση. (Και κάποια ελληνικά έχουν ψευτοφιλιώσει στο μεταξύ, π.χ.: *enallage*: Wording ignoring grammatical rules or conventions και την χρειάζονται την επεξηγησούλα τους.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι σχήμα του λόγου είναι το παρακάτω που μου είπε ένας φίλος να λέω;
> 
> *«Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ, ως Ταύρος που είμαι, δεν πιστεύω στα ζώδια».*



Παρά προσδοκίαν;




drsiebenmal said:


> Είχες και την αντίστοιχη ελληνική ορολογία, Άζι;



*paraprosdokian = το (σχήμα) "παρά προσδοκίαν"*

*assonance, alliteration, consonance*

*σχήμα «κατά το νοούμενο»*

*propitiatory euphemism*

*metaphoricity = μεταφορικότητα*

*perissology = περιττολογία*

Onomatopoeia: *Ηχομιμητικές λέξεις: μπουμ, πλατς, σλουρπ και τα λοιπά

*Prolepsis: πρόταξη ή πρόληψη



sarant said:


> ... Πλεοναστικό σχήμα, όπου η επανάληψη του σχεδόν συνωνύμου λειτουργεί για έμφαση -κάτι που υπάρχει και στη λαϊκή χρήση, π.χ. χαΐρι και προκοπή, έγινε μέγας και τρανός κτλ. κτλ.
> ...





nickel said:


> Διάφορα ωραία αγγλικά πλεοναστικά σχήματα βρίσκουμε στα παρακάτω λήμματα της Wikipedia:
> 
> tautology
> pleonasm
> ...






nickel said:


> ...
> *συμπλοκή:* ... 6. (ρητ.) σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο επαναλαμβάνεται σε δύο ή περισσότερες προτάσεις η πρώτη και η τελευταία λέξη τής προηγούμενης («ἐπὶ σαυτὸν καλεῑς, ἐπὶ τοὺς νόμους καλεῑς, ἐπὶ τὴν δημοκρατίαν καλεῑς», Αισχίν.)· ...






nickel said:


> Οι παλιές γραμματικές (εδώ π.χ. του Smyth, το μετέφραζαν αυτό «construction according to what is thought»). Χωρίς να θέλω να πω ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε το όνομα του σχήματος (πού να βρεις σύνεση στις μέρες μας, άλλωστε) καταθέτω τα παρακάτω χρήσιμα, καθώς και την εύστοχη απόδοση *notional agreement*, μαζί με το λατινικό _*constructio ad sensum*_.
> 
> Παπυρολεξικό:(νεοελλ.) (φρ.) *«σχήμα κατά σύνεσιν»*· το σχήμα κατά το νοούμενον, κατά το οποίο η συμφωνία όρου μιας πρότασης με άλλον όρο γίνεται με βάση αυτό που δηλώνει και όχι με τον γραμματικό του τύπο·​*Synesis* is a traditional grammatical/rhetorical term derived from Greek σύνεσις (originally meaning "unification, meeting, sense, conscience, insight, realization, mind, reason"). A _constructio kata synesin_ (or _constructio ad sensum_ in Latin) means a grammatical construction in which a word takes the gender or number not of the word with which it should regularly agree, but of some other word _implied_ in that word. It is effectively an agreement of words with the sense, instead of the morphosyntactic form.
> Example:
> ...


Ναι, εκείνο το «αλλού» είναι εδώ. 



Zazula said:


> *Βραχυλογία* (ή *έλλειψη*): όταν χρησιμοποιούμε λιγότερες λέξεις από τις κανονικές. Ιδιαίτερες μορφές της είναι: α) *σχήμα εξ αναλόγου*, όταν παραλείπεται μία ή περισσότερες λέξεις ή μία ολόκληρη πρόταση που εννοείται βέβαια από τα προηγούμενα όχι όμως ακριβώς όπως είναι εκεί, π.χ. ο πατέρας μου ήταν όπως όλοι οι πατεράδες (=είναι καλοί), β) *σχήμα εξ αντιθέτου*, όταν μια λέξη ή φράση παραλείπεται, εννοείται όμως από μια προηγούμενη λέξη ή φράση, αλλά με αντίθετη ή διαφορετική σημασία, π.χ. "στα έμπα μπήκε ως αϊτός, στα ξέβγα ως πετρίτης (=παραλείπεται το βγήκε).






Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή αυτό; *Ασύνδετο*: όταν όμοιοι όροι ή προτάσεις παραθέτονται χωρίς να συνδέονται με τους ανάλογους συνδέσμους, π.χ. "...χορέψαμε, γελάσαμε, τραγουδήσαμε...".






Zazula said:


> ...
> *Μετωνυμία* (*Metonymy*) είναι το σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο μια έννοια εκφράζεται με λέξη που δηλώνει άλλη έννοια, η οποία όμως έχει στενή σχέση με την πρώτη, π.χ. ο δημιουργός με το δημιούργημά του, το περιέχον με το περιεχόμενο, το αφηρημένο με το συγκεκριμένο· π.χ. “Όμηρος” αντί “ομηρικά ποιήματα” [ΣτΖ: Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του ΛΚΝ κατά το ΛΝΕΓ συνιστά υπαλλαγή], “στέγη” αντί “σπίτι” [ΣτΖ: Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ, επειδή η στέγη αποτελεί μέρος τού σπιτιού, συνιστά κατ' ουσίαν συνεκδοχή], “τάφος” αντί “θάνατος” κ.λπ.
> 
> *Συνεκδοχή* (*Synecdoche*) είναι το σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο μια λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με τη στενότερη ή με την ευρύτερη σημασία της, δηλαδή:
> ...





daeman said:


> ... οι σημασίες που αναφέρει το OED για το changeling:...
> 5. The rhetorical figure Hypallage. Obs.
> ...​






nickel said:


> Θα καταλήξω εκεί που έχω κολλήσει, αλλά το _understatement_ παραμένει προβληματικό στην απόδοσή του στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Σαν σχήμα λόγου είναι η _μείωση_ και σε απλές διατυπώσεις μπορεί να το στρίψουμε και να πούμε «Και λίγα λες». Σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι πονοκέφαλος.
> 
> Πρώτα το σχήμα λόγου (που ελάχιστους ενδιαφέρει). Από το _Glossary of Literary Terms_ του M.H. Abrams:*Hyperbole and Understatement.* The figure of speech, or trope, called *hyperbole* (Greek for "overshooting") is bold overstatement, or the extravagant exaggeration of fact or of possibility. It may be used either for serious or ironic or comic effect. Iago says gloatingly of Othello (III. iii. 330 ff.):
> Not poppy nor mandragora,
> ...






nickel said:


> Τα αμαρτήματα σε σχέση με το λόγο, έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι γραμματικοί, είναι τρία: ο _βαρβαρισμός_ (το γραμματικό σφάλμα), ο _σολοικισμός_ (το συντακτικό σφάλμα) και η _ακυρολογία_, που σήμερα τη λέμε _ακυριολεξία_, αν και το σωστό είναι _ακυρολεξία_ (ΛΚΝ: 1. εσφαλμένη ή άστοχη χρήση λέξης ή φράσης από σημασιολογική άποψη: _Ένα κείμενο γεμάτο ασυνταξίες, ακυριολεξίες και ανορθογραφίες_. 2. η χρήση λέξης ή φράσης με σημασία διαφορετική από την κύρια σημασία τους: Σχήματα λόγου κατά ακυριολεξία).
> ...






Theseus said:


> *Knowing him, he'd get away with blue murder!*
> It is in fact used commonly both in speech and literature and is known as the nominativus pendens. it is not unusual in Latin and there is a number of examples in A.C. Moorhouse's Syntax of Sophocles p.21. It seems to be a form of anacolouthon.
> ...






Zazula said:


> ...
> Α, επίσης μην ξεχάσουμε και τον ελληνικό όρο *παρονομασία*. Άλλωστε μας βοηθά να καταλάβουμε ότι ο _ελάχιστος κοινός παρονομαστής_ είναι _the least common punster_! ...



*Ο Λουκρήτιος και η ποιητική ορολογία: στίχοι αποτελούμενοι μόνο από ουσιαστικά*

*The political use and abuse of metaphor*




daeman said:


> sapere_aude said:
> 
> 
> > -- Baldrick, have you no idea what irony is?
> ...



Cacophony:


daeman said:


> Όχι, εγώ θα τραγουδήσω!
> Δέστε με, φιμώστε με και συνεχίστε το τσιμπούσι...





daeman said:


> ...
> Χε χε, The Fumblerules of Grammar by William Safire  :
> 
> It is incumbent on us to avoid archaisms.
> ...






diceman said:


> ...
> And you shall learn, by metaphor,
> And scratchings of some graffitor,
> As o'er those winsome walls you pore.
> ...





Spoiler






daeman said:


>


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2015)

Ω, Δαίμαν!









Earion's


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι σχήμα του λόγου είναι το παρακάτω που μου είπε ένας φίλος να λέω;
> 
> *«Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ, ως Ταύρος που είμαι, δεν πιστεύω στα ζώδια».*



Ειρωνεία του λόγου;

*Examples of Everyday Verbal Irony*

Soft like a brick
Hard as putty
Clear like dirt
As pleasant as surgery 
Saying “Oh, fantastic!” when the situation is actually very poor
As calm as a dog in heat
One got in a car accident and said “Lucky me!”
In Julius Caesar when Mark Antony states “Yet Brutus says he was ambitious and Brutus is an honorable man”
Dimmesdale's confession and discussion of his congregation in the Scarlet Letter that is meant to mean he's terrible and should be shunned but the people did the opposite
As sunny as day in winter in Alaska
This car goes as fast as a Huffy bicycle.
He's as nice as a lion to his prey.
The weather is as cool as July in Baltimore.
It's as devoid of rain here as Seattle.
This chair is as comfortable as sitting on nails.
That dog is as friendly as a rattlesnake.
The server at the restaurant was as helpful as a feral cat.
The wind was as welcome as a monsoon.
I enjoyed the movie as much as getting a root canal.
The steak was as tender as a leather boot.
The wine was as delicious as a glass full of vinegar.
Her presence was enjoyed as much as having a team full of raucous foul mouthed people joining our table.
I'd like to visit that museum again as much as I'd like to gnaw off my own foot.
I like spending time with my co-workers as much as I enjoy digging my eye out with a dull spoon.
The neighbors are as calm as a coop full of angry hens.
They are as quiet as a massive cat fight.
Her car is as clean as a convenience store trashcan.
Their house is as quiet as an after hours club.
She is as polite as a shark.
http://examples.yourdictionary.com/examples-of-verbal-irony.html


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2015)

Ή: Παρ’ όλο που ένα σωρό γιατροί τον επισκέφτονταν, του έκαναν αφαιμάξεις και τούδιναν διάφορα φάρμακα, ο Πιερ έγινε καλά (Τολστόι, _Πόλεμος και ειρήνη_, Δέκατο Πέμπτο Μέρος, ΧΙΙ)...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Ειρωνεία του λόγου;


Εξ όσων ξέρω χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος «λεκτική ειρωνεία».


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 20, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Εξ όσων ξέρω χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος «λεκτική ειρωνεία».



Καμία διαφωνία, αγαπητέ Ζαζ, αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι επίσης χρησιμοποιείται -και είναι πολύ αξιόπιστη- και η «ειρωνεία του λόγου».


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Πολλές από τις περιπτώσεις (λεκτικής) ειρωνείας θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν *παραδοξολογίες* ή *οξύμωρα σχήματα*. Το «λεκτική» είναι για αποσαφήνιση, έτσι; — ότι δεν είναι _λογοτεχνική ειρωνεία_ ή _ιστορική ειρωνεία_.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το «λεκτική» είναι για αποσαφήνιση, έτσι; — ότι δεν είναι _λογοτεχνική ειρωνεία_ ή _ιστορική ειρωνεία_.



Νομίζω ότι η διάκριση γίνεται μεταξύ της _ειρωνείας του λόγου_ (λεκτικής) και της _ειρωνείας των καταστάσεων_. Δείτε σχετικά εδώ, εδώ και εδώ.

Ακριβώς επειδή η έκφραση καταστασιακή ειρωνεία δεν συνηθίζεται ιδιαίτερα, η _ειρωνεία του λόγου_ αποτελεί το άμεσο αντίστοιχο της _ειρωνείας των καταστάσεων_, με αποτέλεσμα να χρησιμοποιείται και να διδάσκεται έτσι σε ποικίλα πανεπιστημιακά περιβάλλοντα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Πολύ ωραία. Situational irony, irony of events.


----------

